# Ideas for Witch Party - Name??



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi All - I am throwing a witch's party similar to the one shown on Extreme Halloween in 2004 (I think). Only women are invited and everyone comes dressed as a witch with prizes for originality, etc.

Anyone have any ideas? Here are the invitations I'm buying:

http://www.paperbuzz.com/paper_inhouse_prod_detail.asp?Product_ID=ic_1-394

Most importantly right now I need a name - something fabulous. I'm serving appetizers desserts and cocktails. 

I need help from all your brilliant creative minds because I'm drawing a total blank.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe "Sisters of the Season Celebration"?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Broomstick Bash?




I'll try to think of some more.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

The Sisterhood of Estrogen
The Female Witches Union of America California Chapter est. 1849
The United Front for Female Witches
The National Witch Assocation for the Advancement of Boiled Children
The Cauldron Stirrers of California
Witches University Reunion Class of 1823 (part idea: Give out 'Superlatives' for _Most likely to be burned at the stake_, _Ugliest Nose_, etc)
The 632nd Annual Gathering of Hags, Bluehairs, and Witches
The Order of Ugly, Old, but rather witty Witches
Witches Jamboree 2007 - _No Child Left Uneaten_

No idea if that's what youre looking for. Time to clock out of work... I'll post more later.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

A Bewitchingly Wicked Bash?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I know we aren't voting, but as a reader, I gotta admit, "broomstick bash" says it all.

My ideas were
The Gingerbread Alliance
Calvalcade of Cauldrons 2007
Witchmoot
Hagapalooza
Conjurefest


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I really like Broomstick Bash also!! Thank you all so much for your help. All the ideas were great.


----------

